# How many of you were once considered cool?



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

I was actually considered somwewhat cool when I was younger... But I slowly lost that around my teens and became a geek. I am curious if anyone else was once considered cool and because of SA, became a nerdo.


----------



## ChainZombie (Oct 23, 2005)

No, I was never cool...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I've always been a loser.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Nope was never cool


----------



## cube (Jul 8, 2004)

I was kind of considered cool when I used to hang out with the punks and stoners back in junior high. Then they all quit school and I was back to being an unnoticed loner.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Hmmm, I do believe I was considered a little cool from about 7th-9th grade.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was an outcast, although popular with people younger and especially older than me. With my age, no way.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I was never really cool, I think I was always known as a sort of Star Trek geek. Despite that, a lot of people - even "cool" people - tried to befriend me over the years. To no avail.


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

I have always been a loner and a geek :lol


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Never, because i'm a true dork and don't mind to consider myself as one either


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I've always been cool...it's just that no one else believed me :lol


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never been thought of as "cool" (except in my own mind, hehe), always been more of the loner type.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

Me: cool? Impossible.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Nope, but I'm cool in my own way. 8)


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

When I was in preschool and early to mid-elementary school everyone loved me and wanted to be my friend. Then popularity struck and I just wasn't interested. Then I became the "queen of the dorks" as I say! :lol All the dorky guys wanted me as their girlfriend and all the dorky girls wanted to be my friend. That lasted through about 9th grade, then in HS that's when the SA kicked in and I was glued to the side of my BF and didn't talk to anyone else.


----------



## Emma (Sep 17, 2005)

No ... I wouldn't say I was ever cool. I'm fine with being a "dorkette/geekette" though.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

I guess I was considered cool in school, especially middle school. Even in high school, I didn't have many friends, but I think I was still pretty cool in my own crowd, hehe.

I don't think I'm cool anymore, though. I can't even relate to people my age. The things I'm interested in are pretty uncool to most people, and I'm probably pretty boring to other people, even if I don't think I'm boring. I often get the impression that people think I'm a goody goody tooshoes (wow, I haven't used that phrase in like 20 years, lol). Actually, that's pretty funny, 'cause I was ANYTHING but that back in school. I was the kid that other kids' parents wanted to keep their kids away from, LOL! My, how things change!


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

Maybe in another lifetime, surely not in this one.


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

Yes, a long, long time ago. These days, I feel about as cool as Bill Gates or something.


----------



## renegade (Nov 1, 2005)

Cool ? :con All I got was : "Why are you so shy and quiet ?''


----------



## Fighter86 (Jun 3, 2005)

I was never considered cool. 


When I was in high school, I was considered the 'good girl', the one who's boring and never says/do or want to do anything interesting. 


When I started tietiary education, people started seeing me as nerdy and bookwormish. Strangly, my classmates didn't see me as boring/uninteresting though, just somewhat nerdy.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I was cool then my parents drugged me with Ritalin then amphetamines then i turned into a losers but i consider myself cool now but i got lot's of anxiety now,


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

I was for a short time. It came with the territory of being an athlete. Then people found out what it was like to actually talk to me and that I was reserved, then all of a sudden I was treated like crud. My SA and paranoia didn't help much either. I couldn't care less about that now though, that's probably the darkest corner of my memory and I try to block it out.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

I was uncool before uncool was cool.

Now I'm neither.


----------



## NWZ (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't think I was ever considered cool. I was the wierd, geeky, quiet kid. Some of my friends were the "cool kids" and I never was given any trouble from the popular crowd.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I was cool when this thread was first made. 

I have never been cool, but I have always been respected by most.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I wouldn't say "cool" but in the IN crowd I was even popular ..


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

matty said:


> I was cool when this thread was first made.


Heh.

I was cool and still am cool. :boogie


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Just in high school. I was awarded the most unique/eccentric/smartest guy award. That's because I'm special.


----------



## inthecorner (Feb 16, 2012)

yep i was 'cool' back in my primary school years, i was in to my football and everyone spoke to me, and i would always get asked to play with them, it was a good few 7years there i enjoyed. but then when i joined secondary, thats kind of when i became quite and a no one and quite and stuff. funny how people change


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

For about 2 secounts when I moved to new schools then they hated me each time.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

pshh, i've always been cool


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yah I was once considered cool. Then... I became more mellow as I got older, esp after puberty heh.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ha ha never - me happier that way too


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I was cool in Kindergarten & the 2nd Grade . This was before my Social Anxiety started kicking in as well as the weight gain. What happened to 1st Grade you may be wondering? Parents divorced so I was mentally screwed for a while. Didn't want to be around anyone but my mom. I was scared of being away from her cause I feared her leaving me too. I got over it mostly by the Second Grade.


----------



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm situationally cool. As long as I don't let people get to know me to well, I can give the impression that I'm somewhat cool. Mostly, due to the fact that I'm relatively athletic and look healthy. Some people seem to think it is impressive that I'm able to do some of the physical task required at my job so quickly.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

is cool supposed to still be a thing once you reach adulthood?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

pshaw. I've never been cool, however I think "coolness" is vastly overrated. But then, I *would* say that.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I have never been cool


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I was never cool.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I was cool because i played electric guitar growing up, not sure if i still am considered cool. I think musicians are usually considered cool though by many people.


----------



## SweatingBullets (Feb 6, 2012)

Everyone around here used to know me for doing crazy crap in cars and having a fast car. I was cool to some for that reason. I never really tried to be cool to anyone, I was just a car guy and did stuff to get my adrenaline going. It's been 10 years since I really did a lot of dumb stuff and I still have people I don't know tell me they remember seeing me do this or that.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

No. I've been a "goofball", a "dork", a "weirdo", a "psycho", but never "cool".


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I was never one of those cliched popular kids, but I did have a large circle of friends in high school and never had too much trouble getting dates for school dances. I still have a couple of friends, but not nearly as many...and the dating scene has been pathetically dry.

I should have been 'cool' in college, since I beat out dozens of other students to make the dance team...but that was never the case. In fact, I felt more alienated than ever while on dance team because I could not relate to the other members, who were always going out to the bars and talking about guys.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I've been considered cool a few times in my life and each time, I felt like I was fooling everyone and that no one would like me if they knew what I was really like and rather, it felt like people were liking what they _thought_ I was about or for how I looked or dressed more than for who I was, like I was being liked the most by people who knew me the least.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

My friends who have stuck by me through this think I'm cool, that's all I need to know.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope. Never.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

I can totally relate to this.
I used to be considered cool. I had lots of friends and girlfriends.
yet i screwed it all up xD pretty ironic in the end


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)

I was considered cool from about first grade through fifth grade. Then everything fell apart and I have been a nobody since then. I don't know what happened. :/


----------



## anonbearssoul (Feb 27, 2012)

Yea, in elementary school I was the goofy kid.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

In elementary school:b


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Probably only for a year lol


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I've had two friends in my entire life. I'm married to one of them. Both of them were in the loser category in school.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

When I was in highschool minus my senior year when I was seriously depressed and when I was at university my junior and senior years


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Those were the lulzy days.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nope. Never. Sadly. xD


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I think you're all cool


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

What do you mean "once"? 8)

no I've never been cool :'(


----------



## Asbel18 (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't have a definition of cool. Mainly because I don't believe in that stereotype. It's just something people fabricate for themselves and everybody is just the same, We are all normal and the same status. I still don't get what the criteria it is for being 'Cool' but there is none at all, it's how we perceive things. The 'popular' kids at school for example are all normal students like us, I don't see what makes them any different. I'm glad I'm in college none of that crap is exists here.


----------

